# Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attache



## Deanster (Feb 24, 2004)

A long and potentially boring review of my experience with these bags... a follow-up to the earlier Proteus/FatBoy thread.

So, I'm a guy with exactly the wrong amount of stuff to carry around. Way too much for pockets, even in cargo pants, too little to justify the hassle and size of a full-size pack or computer bag, or whatever. I've been searching for years for a good way to carry my stuff that doesn't look ridiculous, girly, or otherwise laughable.

My Stuff: bifold leather wallet, keys, Sony Clie NR70 (large Palm Pilot device), Apple mini iPod & earphones, Arc LSH-P, Surefire L4, Minolta mini-digital camera, Nokia cell phone, mini first-aid kit, SpyderCard knife, 3-4 pens, lip balm, bandana, spare 123 battery, 1-2 energy bars, sunglasses, sometimes a Fox Labs 3oz pepper spray.

After a couple abortive experiences with messenger bags, I bought last year one of CountyComm's 'Tactical Attache' shoulder bags:







I've carried this for about 6 months, with great success - compact external size, lots of pockets, it fits all my stuff in individual velcro or zippered pockets, with plenty of room for wallet, palm, camera, cell phone, LSH-P (fits perfectly in the 'white out' pocket), pens, sunglasses and L4 in just the pockets on the outside. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif There's room inside for papers, a light jacket, or my Powerbook G4 12" and power adapter. Remarably versatile, well made, and the pockets on the ends will hold 20oz drink bottles or radios perfectly. I'm a huge fan of this bag, and at $40, it's a steal. 

However, I found that 95% of the time, I was walking around with nothing in the main compartments. I don't carry my laptop often, or papers, or a coat. I found that I was taking my wallet and cell phone and one or another flashlight out and putting them in my pockets, and leaving the bag in the car, because it was too large or too much hassle to carry. 

So, I tried Maxpedition's Proteus Versipack, based on the earlier thread here. 






Amazingly enough, it will actually hold everything in the list above. Maxpedition does a better job dividing spaces in their gear than anyone else - decent sized pockets, but with dividers, internal pockets, etc., so that small stuff doesn't end up in a heap in the bottom of the bag (which I hate). Built like a tank, very solid, the quasi-compression straps are great, but I don't like wearing a fanny pack, don't like moving it from front to back to access stuff, and really really hate having to open the two squeeze clips to access anything in this bag. As others have noted, it's MUCH smaller than it looks in the photo, but plenty big for everything, with perhaps room for a paperback left in the main compartment. 

I don't use the 'convertible' aspect of this bag enough to make it worth it for me - I only carried it over the shoulder, and occasionally grabbed the top handle, but never tucked away the waist strap. Nice feature, but not for me. Similarly, the bag is covered by MOLLE-compatible straps, and I don't use 'em. Could be great for others, but not a win for me. $54 - could be worth it if the convertible and MOLLE are valuable to you. 

So, I'm now trying the Maxpedition FatBoy. 






Despite an initial resistance to the name, it seemed to have many of the positives of the Proteus (solid build, many well-sized pockets), and took care of my problems, in that it's meant to be carried over the shoulder, and you can access many of the pockets without futzing with clips. 

I'm deeply impressed with how well this bag is laid out. It holds all my stuff, keeps it accessible, separate, protected, and right at hand. My cell phone fits perfectly in the lower (velcro) pouch - it was too hard to get to in the upper (squeeze clip) pouch, but it turns out that the Fox Labs spray fits perfectly there, and it's fully covered, and invisible. Great plus. There's also two semi-hidden pen sheaths on either side of the upper pouch. 

My only major complaint is that the main compartment is a black hole. It's a good size, with room for a large paperback, a sandwich and drink, or whatever (not paper, though), but the 'tent' closure that pulls over the top of the compartment, combined with the black lining, makes it impossible to see anything at all in the main compartment. I can only find things by feel - I wonder if the Khaki Version would be better for this. 

The only thing I haven't found a perfect place for is my sunglasses, and the key hook, while well-functioning, allows my keys to jingle, so it's a non-starter, as I hate jingling. I'm carrying this bag full time now, and it's small and light enough that I never leave it behind, and we'll see if the black hole thing ends up being a long-term problem.

Anyway, these are all excellent bags, I recommend any of them if the features meet your needs. I think the Tactical Attache is the best bet for a general-purpose bag, the other two are much more use-specific. 

Hope this is useful to somebody out there....


----------



## paulr (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I've been using a Dana Designs "Jefferson" for years, and haven't seen anything yet that I like better. It's got a nice big main compartment, top loading with a drawstring, and two reasonable sized zipper compartments, one on the top flap and one underneath. It has a full-blown suspension system with an internal frame and hip belt like you'd find on a big backpack. That makes it unbelievably comfortable to carry--even loaded with 10+ pounds of stuff you hardly feel it. I do think I'd like it better if it had more attachment points or small pockets.


----------



## bigcozy (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I use a North Face fanny pack that I got for like $15 at campmor. During the summer I don't wear long pants unless I have to, and never when I am out in woods. All that gear has to go in the fanny pack. My usual EDC is:

Steiner monocular
Surefire E2
Cigar cutter
Fixed blade: usually a Reeve Aviator
Lighter
Cigar case for 2 sticks
Handgun
Cell phone
Leatherman Super Tool
Chem Stick
Sunglasses case
Pen and small pad
and other crap

Everytime I leave something at the house, I need it. I have been thinking about a Fatboy, might get one of those.


----------



## Darell (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

If you see any pictures of me at the SHOT show, you'll see me wearing my FatBoy Man Purse in every shot. I've added an upgraded shoulder pad though (bright blue, can't miss it). I really do love the bag! Thanks for the great review, Deanster.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Dave T and I recently met up to do a "Show and Tell" of the Proteus and the Fat Boy. I have the latter, I liked Daves Fat Boy but the skirt is a little much and the main compartment is a bit dark and deep like you said, the side pockets of both bags are an odd size and config. Dave added one of the other small accessory packs (M4?) to the strap and that seemed to make the bag much more versatile and I liked the Knife/Mag/light pocket alot. I like my Proteus and it fits a pooper load of stuff for its size, I even fit a light jacket in the large compartment but I only use it in warmer weather cause it makes your coat ride up. I can't wait for the small Rolypoly sacks to come out so I can add them as bottle bags to the Proteus. I alreay added D rings to the pals loops on the back to mount a shoulder strap when I want to carry it that way as the belt is awkward as a shoulder strap.

My absolute favorite bag so far in the smaller EDC type is the Spec-ops Brand Pack Rat. It is designed as a drop in organizer for backpacks but is also set up to be a shoulder bag, although for some stupid reason it doesn't come with a strap, but mil spec straps are cheap ($3) and work great. I made my own strap from good tactical nylon webbing and some good ITW clips and sliders. My favorite features of the bag are the fourteen internal pockets (excellent organization), the yellow liner for easier brighter viewing of contents, the full double zipper which lets you open it wide but with control so you're not spilling the contents all over the pavement, and the fact that it can be reversed (inside out) and used as pocketed platform inside a ruck or pack pocket and moved from luggage or pack to pack easily. It has two welded mil-spec D-rings to attach the shoulder strap and 1" webbing that goes up the sides and across the top to form a handle. I mount horizontal looped light/baton/mag holsters on either side of the pack for lights, knives etc (Spec-ops makes adjustable lid ones but any ones from Maxpedition or any other manufacturer do well). There are also two external pockets, one mesh with a looped velcro closure on the front and one cordura slot pocket on the back which wili hold a disc-man, PDA, magazine, map etc. Very Cool pack that easily drops into larger bags when you it to, keeps your EDC together and organized (I just drop it inside my messenger bag or pack when I need to take a larger bag, and in my luggage when I travel), only gripe is strap not included. Spec-ops Brand T.H.E. Checkbook Wallet makes a good accessory to this as well. I've been using mine about two years now and it rocks.








Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Are any of these bags good for corporate laptop PC carry? I could use a new bag something serious.


----------



## jtice (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Great info guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I have a Proteus Bag on the way, should be here Friday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My only concern is that it will be slightly smaller than I want.
But, that wont really be a bad thing, cuz I also was looking for a small bag.

For my main uses, it will be holding:
Etrex Vista GPS
Canon Digicam
Knife
Multitool
Water bottle
snacks (granola bars)
Pistols
Pocket PC (in the future)
and, oh yea, 347 flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

It should be able to do this very well.
The Black bag from CC mentioned above was another I was looking at.
But it looked alittle too large, and not made as well.

Which has more room for larger things? The Proteus or Fatboy? (bottles, books, 2D mags, small laptops, etc)

I will let you guys know what I think of the Proteus after a have it a couple days. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Deanster (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

phaserburn - nope, only the countycomm bag is even close to being big enough for a laptop, and my teeny 12" powerbook nearly fills it, and even then it needs a neoprene sleeve for protection, as the bag isn't padded. The main pocket fits 8.5x11 paper just about perfectly, with only an combined inch or so of wiggle room on the ends. If your laptop can't hide under a sheet of paper, it probably won't fit. 

It's been mentioned before, but the Maxpedition photos seem to be taken on a guy who's 5'3 and 120 or something - they are not large bags, although the Proteus is big for a fanny pack.

To give some idea, neither bag will fit a small hardback book, although the bottom half will fit in the FatBoy if you don't mind the rest sticking out and not being able to close the top. Both bags will fit a 'trade paperback' which is a little smaller than and 8.5x11 sheet folded in half, bigger than a 'mass market paperback', but smaller than a hardback. However, the trade paperback is a VERY tight fit in the Proteus, requiring careful wiggling to get past the zipper. I don't think you could get something the size of a half-sheet of paper in the Proteus if it were of stiff material.

As for computer bags, in my days as a road warrior, I LOVED my Briggs & Riley ballistic nylon computer bag.
Here's the link - they're not cheap, but my 10 yo bag with a half-million airline miles on it is nearly good as new. 

http://www.briggs-riley.com/work.htm


----------



## Ross (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Deanster - excellent reviews, thanks alot. Made my decision alot easier.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Jtice - If your reaction is like mine when I got my Fatboy out of the box, you'll probably be surprised how much smaller it is when you see it in person than when you looked at the catalog photo. However, I think you'd be able to fit everything on your list in the Proteus, with the possible exception of the water bottle. I bought an add-on water bottle holder to attach to my Fatboy, which works OK. The attachment point on the Fatboy is solid - but the water bottle attachment is a long loop of velcro to velcro, so the weight of the water bottle makes it bounce a bit more than I'd like. 
As Tad mentioned, the Roly-Polys look like they might be a good solution for attaching a water bottle to the Maxpedition packs.
It was good to meet up with Tad and compare the bags - they're definitely high-quality items, and the material is an interesting, heavy-weight fabric - feels thicker than Cordura. One interesting brainstorming idea came up when talking to Tad about the phone pouch built into the Fatboy. I mentioned that it's JUST wide enough for my non-flip phone, but not wide enough to fit my phone with the thin belt clip/sheath I usually carry it in. Also, a flip phone would be difficult to retrieve. Perhaps Maxpedition could revise the design, and make the spot where the phone sheath is another mounting point, and you could choose a pouch or phone sheath or whatever - or nothing - to mount in that spot. 
And looking at their phone sheaths, since they already use squeeze clips to secure them in place, I think it would be nice if they made them with flaps to cover the top of the phone.
And while I'm making a wish list to send to Maxpedition, I wish they'd make a larger version of the Fatboy. I love the form factor, love the layout, wish it was big enough to carry notebooks and my lunch and a hardback or two - same layout, sized like a small messenger bag. 
Finally, I really liked Tad's River Rat bag - very nice organizer, and while it was a surprise when I first saw the bright yellow internal lining, it really makes it much easier to see the stuff that's inside.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I finished some reviews of the Maxpedition stuff I have a couple of nights ago. There are reviews of other stuff on there as well, in case anyone's interested.

Maxpedition and other gear reviews

BTW, Will also post pics on there later of my latest SAK handle refit -- this time, a Huntsman with black canvas Micarta. Next, I'm going to do my Cybertool in green canvas Micarta.

JM-99


----------



## Bravo25 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I just got my Proteus a couple of days ago. I wanted to put together a EDCEK (Everyday Carry Emergency Kit), and it fit everything I need just fine. I picked up a small Mead canvas organizer, and threw the guts away. It makes a nice little case that fits the Proteus perfectly. Now I can swap things out as necessary. If I want to carry my pistol, I just pull out the Mead case, and drop in the pistol. If I am going to the woods I have a different mead organizer setup for that, and I just swap them out. I like this little bag. Lots of pockets, and attatchment points. I am adding a couple of others for customized use. I don't think I was suprised at the size to much. Although the picture can be a little misleading, as far as waist packs go this is larger than most. I don't use the belt so the carry handle is avery convienient feature. I am not sure that with all the weight I have packed in this I would want to carry it around my waist, but it is nice to have the ability, and the belt hides away nicely.


----------



## tsg68 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Just to add some clarity, because it's beginning to sound confusing. The Proteus is larger than a zipper waist pack like those for carrying change, wallets and sunglasses or firearms that you see people on vacation wearing. But it is smaller than a fannypack like the type made by Mountainsmith, Northface, Arcteryx etc. for day trail hiking you know the type with bottle bags attached. 

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I'm looking for a laptop bag that has all the exterior, easy to get to pockets like the above bags. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Here is Maxpedition's laptop case...the MPB on the same page looks like it would work well too:
Maxpedition laptop case

And also one by Tactical Tailor (also very well-made):
Tactical Tailor (scroll down to laptop case)

JM-99


----------



## felder (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Well after reading about the maxpedition fatboy here, I found a store that sells it and went to check it out. Very nice bag. In fact I left with one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It's precisely the bag I've been looking for. Like someone else said, it's got so many features that I'm still finding them.


----------



## Owen (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Between this thread, and the one here at Bladeforums, I have been forced to order a OD FatBoy. May even get a second one to replace the small toolbag I carry at work, depending on how I like it, and if my stuff will fit in there.
I'm cross-posting this reply (with links to the other forum) so people can look at both, since I appreciated the pics and input on both threads.


----------



## geek (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Does the FatBoy work okay over the shoulder, or must one wear it across the chest (and over the opposite shoulder)?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

So, for those of you who have recently purchased the Fatboy, what do you think? I'm still on the fence as to order one or not.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

The FatBoy rocks. Got mine from my old friend Shannon at http://www.mdenterprise.com/ . I also picked up a Proteus, which serves as a catch all bag for my truck.


----------



## jtice (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I now have my review all typed up. Hope it helps some ppl out.
I would really like to find a pack just like this , but larger.

My Maxpedition Proteus Review


----------



## Owen (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

My purse, uh..FatBoy won't be here 'til tomorrow. 
What I get for not upgrading from UPS ground /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Raven (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Anyone familiar with these bags?

http://www.timbuk2.com/index.jsp

Raven


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Ok, I got this FatBoy, and I love it. 
I can see that I'll be carrying all kinds of stuff that I normally can't carry on my person comfortably, and that my pockets are going to border on empty.
My wallet is also going to border on empty from buying things that I "always wanted" but knew I wouldn't carry, so didn't. 
I see compact binoculars, and a digital camera on the horizon, and approaching quickly.
How many of you have bought stuff specifically for, or because of your new purse? 
How much did your "man-bag" _really_ cost you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Redhed (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have played around with these type bags a bunch too, and the contents do get as spendy as the bags! I mostly use a SpecOps Brand PackRat inside a nice Cole Haan leather attache. Works great. I also attach a SpecOps Super Sheath to either side, one for the Leatherman Wave, one for a Streamlight Twin Task. You can easily remove and wear these. I have been thinking of getting a Maxpedition M2 and subbing that for the pouch with the Leatherman in it, and adding a mini first aid kit in there so it will be easier to take off and take with - I like it all to be somewhat modular. I have a couple small backpacks I switch the Pack Rat into if I want to be casual or use my hydration system. 

Another cool bag is the Oakley Sandbag. There is an exact clone of this bag that is around sometimes for much less $. Shamelss self plug, but I am selling one on eBay if anyone is interested: Sandbag Clone

Hope this is cool to post, couldn't tell that it wasn't. Just trying to help. It's a really cool sling bag, carries nice and snug to the body and holds a ton.

Here's what's in my S.O.B. Pack Rat:
Leatherman Wave w/ 3' paracord lanyard (in S.O.B. Super Sheath on outside)
Streamlight 2L Twin-Task flashlight (in S.O.B. Super Sheath on outside)
Contact lens rewetting drops
Starflash signal mirror (also for use with contacts)
mini Bic lighter wrapped with 10' twine
Hard business card case filled with… my business cards
4 in one whistle (compass, magnifying glass, thermometer) on carabiner
ASP Sapphire (blue)
Mini First Aid/Mending Kit
Pilot 3-in-1 pen
Bic Pen
address book (need PDA!)
Binaca
flat duct tape
10' black paracord
Hatch kevlar/leather gloves
8x NC Star Monocular
Tool Logic Laser Office Companion
6" metal ruler
mini Purel
Garbage bag

In addition to all this I usually toss in a 16oz. Nalgene water bottle, some sharpies, a leather portfolio with papers, stamps, paper clips, rubber bands etc. inside and a really tiny London Fog umbrella. I also have a New Sun G3 pouch with a Sony SRF-M37V AM/FM/TV/WB mini digital radio, spare battery and earbuds. New Sun makes nice gear, but it is imported and I have worn out an Expedition Liberty Pouch and a G3 before. This set-up for the little radio is really sweet though! TAD carries the G3 I think.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## felder (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I love mine. I guess it just depends on what you want in a bag. I'd say find a retailer near you that carries them if you can, and check it out in person.

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
So, for those of you who have recently purchased the Fatboy, what do you think? I'm still on the fence as to order one or not. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

[ QUOTE ]
*Raven said:*
Anyone familiar with these bags?

http://www.timbuk2.com/index.jsp

Raven 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really like my Dee Dog: it's cavernous, strong, has a loose-fitting waterproof liner (so even if you manage to hole the cordura, it's still waterproof!) has a wide, very easily adjustable shoulder strap (either left- or righthanded at no extra cost), and you can choose your own colours.
Funny thing: I like to dress in drab monochromes, but the bag is black-yellow-red /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I'm about to order an El Ocho too, for when I don't need to carry a week of groceries /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## felder (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

The carry strap is adjustable and you can make it pretty short, so I'd say yes you could carry it over your shoulder sort of like a purse. Now if you mean over your shoulder and behind your back as you would with using a single strap on a backpack, I'd say no.

[ QUOTE ]
*geek said:*
Does the FatBoy work okay over the shoulder, or must one wear it across the chest (and over the opposite shoulder)? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## cryptoguru (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Here's my two cents....I tried it all.....packrat (tried today), maxpedition fatboy, proteus and theramites, along with countycomm bail-out-bag.

Now my standard carry everyday is a maxpedition theramite and countycomm's bail-out-bag complimenting it is maxpedition's dual sheath/pounch, flashlight/baton holder, and 2 binachi largesize OC spray pouches worn on a Uncle Mike's dutybelt with a blackhawk dutypants belt under it. 

I'm a mechanical engineer working on UAVs/RC stuff so I tend to carry around all the repair tools with me on me to make adjustments.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Man!!! Did my wife give me the worst "roll her eyes back into her head" look when I told her about this thread and the ideas!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif Kinda made me want to get something like this even more! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

What I'd like to see are picts of you guys wearing the various bags, etc. That way, she & I can see just how these actually look!


----------



## jtice (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Just not fair is it?
They are allowed to have purses, but we arent.

I dare ya to grab one of her purses (like a typical woman, she probably has at least 3) and load it up with lights, and take it with you next time she asked you to goto the grocery store with her. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Tony2001 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

For my "man purse" I use a Mountainsmith "Blaze" lumbar pack, it's manly yet sensitive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Has more options on how I want to hold it, as a lumbar pack, on one shoulder, as a backpack, or just handle carry.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I've got a Foothill by Cyclesmith (made by Mountainsmith) that is very similar to the above. It has carry handles, shoulder strap and lumbar carry, but lacks the ability to carry it as a backpack and I don't have the mesh bottle holders. I love the pack - it's very well made and comfortable, but it doesn't have any organizational features. It's got one outside pocket and one very small inside pouch/pocket and of course the large main area. It's very spacious, but I want pockets and holders.

I had a Maxpedition Thermite Thigh pouch, but it was way too small. I've also got a County Comm bail out bag. The outer pockets on it are nice, but the inside is more like a small attache for notebooks and papers. Not good for carrying "stuff."

I've been looking mainly at the Proteus, thinking that the Fat Boy is still too small, but now I just don't know. There's been lots of good information in this thread, but I'm still confused about what to get. 

Suggestions??


----------



## tsg68 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

[ QUOTE ]
*Raven said:*
Anyone familiar with these bags?

http://www.timbuk2.com/index.jsp

Raven 

[/ QUOTE ]

I own two sizes of their classic messenger in the older 1000 denier cordura but they changed to a wide weave nylon fabric recently that looks too shiny and BLAH! Nice bags but I still wouldn't count on the complete organization of my EDC in one, not enough gadget pockets. I put my Pack Rat in my packs and messenger bags anyway, as a gear platform. I use the pockets in the messenger bag too, but for sunglass cases and pens and stuff. Too much bulk space is useless in my opinion, unless you are packing clothing or large Items like camp supplies and stuff. Pack Rat is genius at organizing smal stuff like lights checkbooks multitools, sharpeners etc.

Tad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## shankus (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Who sells the Pack-Rat, that takes paypal?


----------



## 03lab (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

County Comm


----------



## shankus (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Oh, they're out of them...


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Re. Timbuk2 bags: AFAIK you can still choose between the old Cordura and the newer shinier stuff? Sure hope so anyway, I want a second one! As for carrying my EDC, I prefer to carry that on my belt and in my pockets, but then I think I travel a *bit* more lightly than some of you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
Just bought a Maxpedition M-1 waistpack, but I'm still figuring out how best to load it.


----------



## shankus (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark_van_Gorkom said:*
Just bought a Maxpedition M-1 waistpack, but I'm still figuring out how best to load it. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Have you attached it to any other gear? I was thinking that two of these might be good on a Proteus, but I don't know for sure. They seem large, or rather, that they would hang too low on the Proteus.
Does anyone have both?


----------



## shankus (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I found a place online, that takes paypal, and has the 
Pack-Rat for $32 shipped. 

He has them in:
OD Green
Woodland Camo
Black 
Desert Tan

All have a yellow interior.

It is at SavvySurvivor.com . Scroll down half the page to find them.

He also has lots of Spec-Ops Brand stuff. I don't know if all the prices are good, but I was going to get one at CountyComm.com, but thankfully they were out of them. It was going to be $3 more, with $6 shipping.


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Shankus: no i haven't. I'd say it's about 5.5" from the top of the attachment webbing (on your Proteus) to the bottom of the M-1


----------



## shankus (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I got my Pack-Rat from Savvysurvivor yesterday. 
Brand new with tags, for $32 shipped. He shipped it pronto, and answers emails just as prompt. A reccommended dealer.

I really like this thing, it's going to be way handy. One good application for it would be if you have a backpack that you particularly like, but it doesn't have storage for small, loose items. It seems to be reasonably well made, and with a lifetime warranty. I especially like the inside-out function. Also, handle along three of the sides means no matter how you put it into a pack, or reach in, you're bound to grab one of the handles.


----------



## cryptoguru (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Shankus, you work at the East Kern County Airport?


----------



## shankus (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

No, but I've worked there for various companies. I live about a mile from the Mojave Airport, but I work at Lockheed in Palmdale, currently. There are lay-offs right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## cryptoguru (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Dude you work at Lockheed too very nice brother..my former employer Skunkworks ehh??


----------



## shankus (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Yeah, U-2...


----------



## MikeF (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Is there a dealer that carries both the Fatboy and the Packrat?


----------



## MikeF (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

BTT


----------



## lennonsbug (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have the proteus, but I need a some more room, enough for a couple of sandwiches and can of soda. Can anyone suggest an ideal molle/alice pack to attach, but still use as a waistpack? It is my EDC.


----------



## ChopperCFI (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Here is a pack from REI that I use. It is similar to the Oakley mentioned earlier, but less expensive. It's a single strap messenger bag design where the stap can be moved to either corner to facilitate either shoulder. The strap is also long enough for cross-chest carry. It does come with a gadget insert, but it holds things horizontal when placed in the pack. The Pack Rat would make a nice addition.

While not as tactical, it doesn't stand out when traveling, especially overseas. Two of the four compartments have zipper pulls that can be locked together for pick pocket security.


----------



## Geode (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Great thread and cool concept. I was gang-dis'd by my entire family for the concept of a "man-purse". Maybe I'll wait until these become a little more mainstream before thinking about one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## JohnJ80 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Real men wear anything they want. ;-)

J


----------



## Sinjz (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Is the Fat Boy just as comfortable hanging off of either shoulder or is the way it's designed really so it's only suppose to be used on one specific side? Would that Pack Rat thing fit in it?


----------



## Flashlightboy (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Geode,

Real men aren't concerned with feelings and never resolve issues with words when a flamethrower will do! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

If the family continues to be of the 'thick forehead, high brow' crowd, get the manpurse anyway! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Deanster (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Sinjz - the FatBoy is really set-up for right-side carry. It'll hang on the left just fine, but reaching either sheath would be near-impossible. I think the similar Maxpedition 'Thermite' pouch would be more versatile in that regard. 

Also, the FatBoy is small - the Packrat is far too large. Think 'paperback', rather than 'hardcover', when you think about what will fit in the FatBoy's main compartment.


----------



## wiredgargoyle (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Anyone know of a Canadian distributor of Maxpedition packs, specifically the FatBoy? 

The Canadian distributor listed on Maxpedition's site has a dead link.


----------



## shankus (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Isn't TAD gear in Canada?


----------



## DumboRAT (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

TAD's in CA. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Allen
aka DumboRAT


----------



## MAXPEDITION (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

The link is back up, the site was down temporarily for repairs. Our dealer in BC is Dave's Surplus, ask to speak w/ Martin.

http://www.davesarmysurplus.com


----------



## wiredgargoyle (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

They're not much for dealing with people over the internet. No online ordering available and not very interested in communicating or arranging for sales over email.

I didn't know getting a FatBoy was like pulling teeth. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Maxpedition needs more Canadian sources. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Update: Making one last attempt at giving them my money before giving up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## DaveT (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Fatboys are getting more common, at least slightly. I've now seen two other guys with them on the F train (saw the second one today). And the guy today had a Surefire in the light pocket - maybe an L4? Probably another CPFer.


----------



## lightbox (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Maxpedition gear is great stuff. I've been using my M-4 in the ocean and it's still in perfect condition despite the salt water and sand. I wish it had drainage holes though. If you need more capacity than a fatboy, the maxpedition falcon is by far the best backpack i've ever used. It compresses down really flat when empty, but can expand to hold a lot of gear.

Crumpler makes some small padded cases in their digits line that attach to the maxpedition system. I use this one. Not as rugged as Maxpedition, but they're padded which is nice for some gear.


----------



## MrThompson (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Crumpler has a mighty strange Web Site...


----------



## lightbox (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Yeah, that's putting it pretty mildly. I don't think I've ever seen such a horrible website from a real company. They need to cut down on the drugs and alcohol. You can try here for a less-threatening browsing experience. I can't complain about the quality of their product though.


----------



## fluorescent (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

just ordered me a fat boy thanks for the reviews...


----------



## wiredgargoyle (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Finally got a response from Colin at www.davesarmysurplus.com , they were supposed to get stock in that day or next day and email me. Waited a week before emailing them again telling them I needed it by a certain date, surprisingly they had them in stock. Paid on the 19th, hopefully they bothered to ship it the next day. Still waiting for it to cross Canada, 10 days but understandably with Victoria Day weekend in the middle.


----------



## knickknack (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

wiredgargoyle: Just wondering if you got your Fatboy, and what you think. I'm considering ordering from Dave's -- anyone in the GTA want in, to split on the shipping costs?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have an extra Fatboy, never used, if anyone is interested. I inadvertently got two and never returned one. Love the one I have. Anyone wants it, just PM me.

J


----------



## jtice (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have a Proteus and LOVE it, ,,,

But I was thinking of getting a Fatboy also,
For the most part I like waste packs alot better, but I think I might like the Fatboy style for some things.

Does anyone know how the Fatboys storage room compares to teh Proteus?

Thanks

-John


----------



## wiredgargoyle (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

[ QUOTE ]
*knickknack said:*
wiredgargoyle: Just wondering if you got your Fatboy, and what you think. I'm considering ordering from Dave's -- anyone in the GTA want in, to split on the shipping costs? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's very cool. Holds everything I need for urban assault:

paperback book
Nomad Zen 2.0
Leatherman
Cell phone
Surefire E1e
Icom IC-R5
Pen and Notebook

Still room left over inside and to hang off straps and a hook that came with it. One thing to note is the new FatBoys come with a belt loop on the back which has a snap if one wants to attack to the belt and stop possible swaying while on a bike or just attach it to the body more securely.

It's really really really well made. Brand new it's stiff and one is not supposed to throw it into the washing machine (usual method of softening things up) so I may try soaking it in water and letting it dry a few times to get the newness out of it. BTW, it's really well made. There are also enough velcro straps and such on the shoulder strap to wire one's earphone cord up to the shoulder for easier listening.

Acc. Maxpedition's website there is another dealer in Canada. www.sealsactiongear.com
Seemed a bit like pulling teeth to get Dave's to send me the FatBoy but they did finally, $88 CAN inc. shipping. They folded it up in a padded envelope to send it through CanPost. Give it a good week to get to this side of Canada.

Might try emailing/calling Seal Action Gear, they're about as webcommerce friendly as Dave's it seems. No online order forms. They list themselves dealing in Maxpedition but couldn't find anything listed on their website. Was hoping to grab more Maxpedition gear and might try them.

I'm heading to T.O. on June 30th for a few days to see Dave Matthews and probably hit M.E.C. and such. More than likely try and deal with Seal Action Gear when I return.


----------



## knickknack (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Thanks for taking the time to write that up, wiredgargoyle. PM me if you want to get together while you are in the Big Smoke, say on Saturday afternoon. I'm not too far from MEC, and I'll be out and about on Saturday.


----------



## knickknack (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

My fatboy came in the mail yesterday. Very nice. I've stuffed in all my usual EDC (PSK, lighter, zip ties, Vic Supertool RS, flashlight, snack bars, paper notepad, meds) and haven't even touched the main large compartment yet. That compartment is big enough to hold a 1 liter rectangular Nalgene bottle, btw.

I'm thinking of putting my Treo 270 (a PDA cellphone combo) in one of Maxpedition's cellphone holders. Does anyone know if the CP-M can be adjusted to hold a PDA-sized device?

Also, how does their attachment system work? Do I always need a set of clips (I suspect so), or do some products not need them to attach to other items?

BTW, I dealt with Dave's Army Surplus. E-mail was taking forever, so I called them. Totally different story. The guy I spoke to was friendly, knowledgeable (he had the stuff on hand), and gave me a good price. Shipping by ground took about 9 business days.


----------



## DaveT (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

knicknack - Some of their pouches are attached with snaps, others with alice/malice clips. I have an M1 pouch that has snaps, but I bought a rolypoly and it requires malice clips (not included). I don't know if this is a newer/older product split, or if it depends on item. Probably best to doublecheck before ordering.


----------



## wiredgargoyle (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

[ QUOTE ]
*knickknack said:*

BTW, I dealt with Dave's Army Surplus. E-mail was taking forever, so I called them. Totally different story. The guy I spoke to was friendly, knowledgeable (he had the stuff on hand), and gave me a good price. Shipping by ground took about 9 business days. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Glad you're enjoying your FatBoy, I'm still finding new uses and methods of storing things in and on it. Using the velcro straps on the shoulder strap I've taken to wiring my headphones up it and into my ears, works pretty good.

I can sympathize with you about Dave's Army Surplus, email took a while indeed. Maxpedition has another Canadian source listed now so I may try them next time when I decide to get the M-1 or something.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have the CP-L radio pouch. It is too big for a treo. so, it would have to be the CP-M, would be my bet.

j


----------



## knickknack (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Thanks, JohnJ80. Wouldn't you know it, D.A.S. is out of stock and not expecting a shipment in until next week. I called Seals Action Gear but they don't normally order this kind of stuff from Maxpedition, so they don't have any in stock.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Kind of late reading this tread, but thanks to all that shared their valuable input - much appretiated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## Deanster (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Wow - this thread is a blast from the past...


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have a fat boy and it is an awsome bag, the only complaint that I have looks like it will be solved soon by Maxpedition (I hope!!).

The small fatboy is a perfect sized bag for all my need for summer, fall, and spring. But come winter time I need a bigger fatboy (gloves, hat, scarf, more lights it's dark in winter here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif), hopefully Maxpedition will market there proto from the shot show for those of us in need of just alittle bit bigger fatboy.

doug


----------



## vinn (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

nice thread/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Was trying out the fatboy, but got myself a thermite instead, feels comfortable with the pack hanging below my hip.

Beside, the fatboy is a wee bit small for a shoulder carry bag. Wonder if they will have a jumbo version of fatboy/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Frangible (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

[ QUOTE ]
*Geode said:*
Great thread and cool concept. I was gang-dis'd by my entire family for the concept of a "man-purse". Maybe I'll wait until these become a little more mainstream before thinking about one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's why I carry a backpack when I need to carry stuff. I don't need to have my MP3 player and tons of other stuff on me 24/7 anyway.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

You could try this one:
http://www.maxpedition.com/product/product_vp_toadstool.htm

Or this...
http://www.maxpedition.com/product/product_vp_devildog.htm

JM-99


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

I have been watching this forum. The latest version (5th Generation) Bail-Out-Bag from County Comm may fill the need of some of you.
http://www.countycomm.com/BAILOUTBAGGEN5.htm


----------



## Deanster (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Thanks Frank! - it looks like this bag incorporates most of the 'Nucleus' improvements - taped edges, 'cocoon' lower pocket, etc., but isn't made by Maxpedition. At $40.00, I predict this will be very popular.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Man Purses - Proteus, Fat Boy, Tactical Attach*

Not to hijack, but I'd love to see CountyComm come out with a "cleaner" looking version with fewer, larger, outerpockets with ZIPPERS, and few more pockets/divider ala "pack rat" on the inside. I have the previous version of the BOB- I didn't realize how much I don't like velcro, and the agressively pocketed and flapped front gives me too much of a "mall ninja" look IMHO. I think countycomm would be a good company to try this out since you guys seem to be able to put together a good quality product at a reasonable price and have the resources to experiment.


----------

